# Crab and Shrimp Stuffed Flounder



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

20 medium Shrimp
1/2# Pulled Crab Meat
2 fillets fresh flounder

Marinated the fillets in Caribean Jerk Sauce overnight.
Steamed the shrimp with Ol Bay and cut into 1/4 " pieces.
Mixed shrimp in with Crab and added a lil Dukes mayo to help hold the crab together. Layed one fillet down skin side down, piled on the crab mixture, layed other fillet on top. Put in the oven and broiled at 450 for 45 minutes.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

It's okay to say "laid".  Either way...the flounder got stuffed. That's all that matters.


----------

